# International Experience Visa 2013 for Irish Release date/month



## Pat111 (Jun 23, 2012)

Can anyone tell me when the International Experience Visa for 2013 for Irish will be released?



Thanks for Reply


----------



## orla1 (Aug 1, 2012)

I am waiting on the same thing. I am keeping an eye on cic website and have also registered with go4less website to be notified when released (I got all paperwork for 2012 but was just too late). don't have to pay anything to go on their mailing list. but was told would be late in the year so not expecting news until nov/dec


----------



## Pat111 (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, i registered with go4less as well.
I am in Canada at the minute but i want to get the my second year visa. 
I have attached a link that mite interest you


International Experience Canada | CICS News- Canada's immigration news source


----------

